# 3pin Pumpe - 4pin Board Anschluss



## pixelquake (10. Dezember 2014)

moin moin!

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen….

ich habe eine Corsair HydroH75….der Pumpenanschluss ist ein 3Pin Kabel…
"leider" hat mein Board (X99 Gigabyte UD4) aber nur 4pin Anschlüsse für alle Lüfter.

Ich könnte natürlich den 3Pin einfach auf die 4Pin des Boards stecken, dann bleibt einer frei…ist das schlimm?

Oder ich schließe die Pumpe per 3pin auf Molex direkt ans Netzteil an an… läuft das dann volle Pulle ? ( wäre mir egal , hauptsache Kühlung ist da).

Was gibts sonst noch für Möglichkeiten? 3Pin auf 4Pin Adapter ? Gibt es sowas?


Danke 
Ahoi und Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du ein Thema im falschen Bereich erstellt hast, kannst du einfach nett einen Moderator fragen und der verschiebt es dann.
Dann musst du das thema nicht zwei mal öffnen.

Hab jetzt schon im anderen Thema geantwortet...

Gruß


----------



## TessaKavanagh (10. Dezember 2014)

Im Prinzip kann man einfach einen 3Pin Stecker auf einen 4 Pin Anschluss stecken. Das funktioniert bei Lüftern problemlos, nur die Regelung über PWM fällt dabei weg.

ABER es gibt durchaus Pumpen die deutlich mehr Leistung ziehen als man über einen Mainboardanschluss zur Verfügung stellen sollte. Die Leistungsdaten der KoWaKü kenne ich jetzt allerdings nicht. Ich kann dir daher nicht beantworten ob die maximale Stromaufnahme der Pumpe den Anschluss überlasten würde. Mit einer Laiing DDC z.B. wäre das nicht zu empfehlen


----------

